# 2nd vizsla?



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

Right now we have a 2 year old female vizsla.We are thinking of getting another dog. Should we get another vizsla or a different breed? Friends have told us that we shouldn't get 2 vizslas and a lab would be a better fit for her. Are they right, should we get a lab? Does any one else have 2 vizsla? thanks!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

never been told to not get a 2nd V...was told that you will become infected with MVS (multiple vizsla syndrome)

If you are going to get a second dog, get a V!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Definitely a second V. Ours are only 8 months apart but they love each other. You can see from the picture below that they are very close. We think about a third but not seriously!!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I have two Vizsla girls now, and have had two boys also at the same time. No issues at all.

I disagree with the advice you've been given. A second Vizsla is the ideal playmate. The energy levels are matches. I have a yellow lab next door to me that plays with my Vizslas, and believe me there is no comparison. My dogs run circles around that lab.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

What? How could someone think a Lab would be better than a second Vizsla? Were they drunk when giving you advice? Lol

Get a Vizsla!!!!!!!


----------



## tensleep (Mar 25, 2010)

We just added our second V in March. Are boy is almost 2 and she is just about 13 weeks old now. Couldn't be happier with our decision. I agree with other posts, a lab can be a great dog, but once you have a Vizsla, it is very difficult have anything else.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd never get anything other than another V now that I have one. We have friends w/ two boys and they're great together. The only breeds I'd consider to match w/ a V would be a Brittany or GSP due to similar temper, intelligence, and energy levels. But I'd still go w/ a V. Good luck / it.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i am just sayin


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

My two cents would be to get another V. They play with their "Lab cousin" and no way can that Lab keep up with my two Vs. Snickers was 2 years old when we got Peanut (4 months). They are pretty much inseparable. :


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I have had Labs. I think the Vizsla is one of the smartest animals on the planet. Another V would be my vote also.

The ONLY reason I could understand for getting a Lab, would be, if you needed a winter watterfowl retriever.


----------

